# Charter flights from Buffalo, NY



## Lenora (Sep 1, 2007)

Can anyone who lives in this area tell me where to look for good airfare to Cancun? I know the major airlines go there but I'm wondering if there are charter flight that leave from there. Thank you


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 1, 2007)

Lenora,

Check out www.usa3000.com


Richard


----------



## riu girl (Sep 1, 2007)

Try www.jetblue.com


----------



## noson7982 (Sep 2, 2007)

Try www.funjet.com 

Bob


----------

